# salary cheque



## roland_dsouza21 (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi,
I am a month old in Dubai. My employer has issued me a salary cheque of HSBC. How do I encash it. Do I need to open a new account? If yes, then what documents would be required? I have handed over my passport to the employer for the processing of the residence visa. What is the minimum balance required to open a bank account in dubai? Pls advice.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

roland_dsouza21 said:


> Hi,
> I am a month old in Dubai. My employer has issued me a salary cheque of HSBC. How do I encash it. Do I need to open a new account? If yes, then what documents would be required? I have handed over my passport to the employer for the processing of the residence visa. What is the minimum balance required to open a bank account in dubai? Pls advice.


Yes you need a bank account [not sure if there is a bearer's cheque concept here in UAE] - in any case you need a bank account to rent etc.
And speak to a bank. Or google. Or look up on the internet. 
For example, it took me half a minute to get to this HSBC Bank Accounts | Current Account UAE

Original passport (for all customers)
Valid residence visa (for non-GCC National customers only)
Proof of UAE residence in the form of either a utility bill/rental agreement/employment letter (for GCC National customers only)
Original labour card/work ID (for female applicants on father's/husband's sponsorship)
Original trade license (for all self-employed customers)


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

Don't think he needs a bank account to cash-in the cheque.

My first half-month salary was also given through a cheque cause I didn't have neither visa nor bank account at that moment. Just went to the ADCB (it was their cheque) and cashed it in.

I believe you can simply go to any HSBC branch, go to a teller counter and convert one piece of paper into multiple pieces of paper.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

no need for an account.
My first month's pay was a cheque before i had an account open.

Took it to the bank and cashed it.
Took all ID that i possessed!


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Yes, you can cash a check at the issuing bank, assuming they did not put A/C on it. I cashed my first salary and expense check while waiting for my visa. 

Except the OP says the company has his passport in which case he is SOL, because a bank is not going to cash a check without a passport


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

@OP you could always try taking a photocopy of your passport and explain that the original is given for processing, they do need to see the original but sometimes (depending on the branch managers mood/demeanor) will accept just the copy ... also like others have mentioned unless specifically mentioned on the cheque to be deposited on a/c, you can cash it ...


----------

